# Asus G1S 10min Shutdown?



## phoenix86 (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Leutz ich brauch eure Hilfe! 
Ich habe auf meinem Asus G1S Windows Vista Ultimate. 
Es gibt aber ein Problem: ES DAUERT ZU LANGE BEIM HERUNTERFAHREN! ! ! 
Ich war schon in anderen Foren doch dort konnten sie mir auch nicht helfen. 
Den Registry-Eintrag hab ich schon abgeändert auf 2000ms!
Das hab ich auch gemacht, aber der PC brauch immer noch so lange beim Ausschalten ! ! !
ER BRAUCHT SAGE UND SCHREIBE 10 MINUTEN ZUM AUSSCHALTEN! 
(Das HERUNTERFAHREN steht dann solange dran bis er endgültig Aus geht!)
Ich hab garnix auf der Festplatte und trotzdem ist er so lahm bei Auschalten. 
Also bitte helft mir denn ich brauche DRINGENDST eure Hilfe!

mfg phoenix


----------



## phoenix86 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich ob es was bringt den RAM vor dem herunterfahren zu leeren bzw.
formatieren oder so ähnlich? 
Gibt es da eine Funktion oder einen Befehl in Vista der das automatisch macht?
So in der Art wie WinXP auf doppelklick herunterfahren + RAM leeren aber eben nur
für WinVista?

mfg phoenix


----------



## rolli (18. Juni 2008)

Eines vorweg: Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Vista.
Spontan stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, welche Programme da im Hintergrund laufen. Das scheint ja was ganz Hartnäckiges zu sein.
Hilft es vielleicht, Prozesse vorher zu beenden via Taskmanager?
Möglicherweise ließe sich so herausfinden, welche(s) Programm(e) für  den langen Shutdown verantwortlich ist.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Juni 2008)

Hi 


Hast du evtl mit XP Anti Spy o.ä. eingestellt, dass die Auslagerungsdatei beim Herunterfahren gelöscht werden soll ? Das kann, je nach größe, auch einige Zeit dauern ...

An sonsten versuch mal die Kiste über Start > Ausführen > shutdown -f -s -t 05 runter zu fahren.


----------



## phoenix86 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte vispa und da hab ich diese Option nicht aktiviert!
Über die Verknüpfung mit shutdown fahre ich schon die ganze herunter!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Juni 2008)

Was läuft denn an Programmen im Hintergrund ?

Wie siehts mit Treibern aus, alle drauf ? Fehlende Chipsatztreiber könnten auch Probleme machen.


----------



## der_schnitter (19. Juni 2008)

Vlt hilfts,wenn du Windows nochmal komplett neu drauflädst?


----------



## phoenix86 (20. Juni 2008)

Problem gefunden 

Irgendwie hat WinVista, obwohl ich es mit vispa nicht gemacht hab dieses löschen
des Auslagerungs-Caches selbst aktiviert. Also Haken raus auf meine 
Shutdown-Verknüpfung geklickt und Stopuhr angemacht  
TATA 1min 57sec und aus war das Ding!

THX an alle trotzdem.

mfg phoenix

PS: Falls jmd den Pfad will:
Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie (is ja wie in der NSA )
->Lokale Richtlinie->Sicherheitsoptionen-> *Herunterfahren: Auslagerungsdatei des virtuellen Arbeitsspeichers löschen*


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2008)

Naja fast zwei Minuten ist auch nicht gerade schnell. Aber besser als gar nicht.

Zum neidisch werden. 

Win Server 2008 (auch ein Vista) > 16 Sekunden.


----------



## phoenix86 (23. Juni 2008)

wow,
wieviel hats dich gekostet wenn ich fragen darf.
Ich such nämlich ne Vista-Alternative für meinen Home-PC.

mfg phoenix


----------



## rolli (23. Juni 2008)

In der PCGH vom letzten Monat stand ein Artikel über Win Server 08. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kostet das gute Stück Software deutlich über 100 Euro.
Hab das Heft grad nicht griffbereit.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2008)

phoenix86 schrieb:


> wow,
> wieviel hats dich gekostet wenn ich fragen darf.
> Ich such nämlich ne Vista-Alternative für meinen Home-PC.
> 
> mfg phoenix



Es hat micht nichts gekostet. Auf der MS-Site kannst du eine 60 Tage Testversion herunterladen (knapp 2GB) und diese mit einem Trick, der dort auch noch erklärt wird auf bis zu 8 Monate verlängern.

HIER gibt es einen Thread dazu.

Du musst zwar einiges an Arbeit reinstecken (3-4 Stunden) damit es wie ein Vista ausschaut und auf die Sidebar musst du auch verzichten. Aber am Ende hast du ein Vista, das dank der "Nachinstallationsfunktion" der einzelnen "Features" von Vista, einwandfrei läuft und auch theoretisch mit einem AMD Athlon 1400 und 512 MB RAM läuft (werde ich demnächst austesten)

Es ist am Ende mehr ein Vista Business. Aber zum Spielen reichts


----------



## rolli (23. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, die Testversion gibt's. Aber das ist doch keine Dauerlösung. Irgendwann sind die 8 Monate auch rum.
Wobei, dann könnte man sich gleich Windows 7 anschaffen, wenn's bis dahin fertig ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2008)

rolli schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Testversion gibt's. Aber das ist doch keine Dauerlösung. Irgendwann sind die 8 Monate auch rum.
> Wobei, dann könnte man sich gleich Windows 7 anschaffen, wenn's bis dahin fertig ist.



Na und? Nach 8 Monaten machst format C und eine neue Testversion drauf. So hat man wenigstens den Zwang seinen Rechner wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## rolli (23. Juni 2008)

Ach so, das war mir nicht klar, dass es so einfach geht.
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------

